# What's your favorite snowboard movie?



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Could you suggest some top notch snowboarding movies for me to watch?

Cheers!
yo


----------



## fsarfino (Feb 14, 2010)

I really liked thats it thats all


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Favorite EVER??? That's tough...I still get stoked on I Ride Park City


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

DC park lab. HELLO! At the beginning I though you meant movie, like movie theater movie lol.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*My favorite movies this year and last*



and a good history flick is:


Billabong *Lines* is also good noting how Valdez Alaska came of age. *First Decent* does the same.


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> and a good history flick is:
> 
> 
> Billabong *Lines* is also good noting how Valdez Alaska came of age. *First Decent* does the same.


Double post?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

That's It, That's All is a great movie. I just picked it up a little bit ago. Favorite ever though has to be Decade, which makes me want to check out Double Decade. MDP makes excellent films.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i gotta check out this dc park lab. black winter is currently my fave. there has been a million of the threads made, search for movies and videos to get some more suggestions.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

when the northwest was one, although i dont own it.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Where they came from- Factor Films


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

im ready for the flamming.... 
the B movie by burton was pretty amazing
but i also havnt seen a huge amount of videos
and also in my top was think thank thanks brain! that was just a funnyass video thru and thru


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Probably the favorite I own would be ViviD.

Romain de Marchi's segment is amazing. Few years old but still badass.

Edit: His segment in entirety..

http://video.mpora.com/watch/VJmaE1bQE/


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

standard films aesthetica is my fav


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> when the northwest was one, although i dont own it.


The skits are ok, but the whole point of a riding flick is the riding. The riding was rather monotonous and lacked diversity. They ride the same places throughout the whole thing. There is more time dedicated to skits and acting stupid than there is riding. I give this movie a C+ at the very most. Don't waste your money, find the torrent if you are willing to waste hard drive space


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

After Lame


----------



## akrider01 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Riders On The Storm*

Riders On The Storm is for sure the best snowboard movie ever made. check it out. john cardiel's debut is sic.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

akrider01 said:


> Riders On The Storm is for sure the best snowboard movie ever made. check it out. john cardiel's debut is sic.


srsly!! i have a box of VHS tapes i need to dig up!
Rider's on the Storm has about 300 plays i think for me.. tape probably doesn't work anymore


far as newer flicks.. that's it that's all is sick..

riding sessions format is way cooler than rider to rider format every film company does. and if you like beautiful cinematography.. its top notch..
next brain farm flick is gonna be off the ricktor! <-- ricktor.. haha.. dave hatchett is a geek. but he is off the ricktor scale that is..


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

Get In The Van

Maybe not exactly the best ever movie, but very nostalgic for me (came out right when I was really starting to get more and more into snowobarding). Plus the soundtrack is so completely awesome- I don't think there's a single rap song in there.

Open Space

I was so close to crying at the end of this one, it's so beautiful.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

my favorite clip in a movie because of the getar distortion, and its real riding in at the home hill in real weather on real terrain.

YouTube - VOlcom ESCRAMBLE


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

yoshkis said:


> Could you suggest some top notch snowboarding movies for me to watch?
> 
> Cheers!
> yo


Jeremy Jones "Deeper" is a must have,( 2 DVDs) along with "First Descent"
then " that's it that's all" and " It's always snowing somewhere"
"Terje Season Pass" on ITunes is cooll too..


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

That's It, That's All and Black Winter

torstein and t-rice... what could be better


----------



## Gibbarn (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome thread!

One of my favs are Notes, really awesome!

NOTES - FACTOR FILMS 2008 on Vimeo

also check out this part of Volcomes "9191":

Gigi AK lines Full Part from new Volcom movie release ?9191?. on Vimeo


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

My favorites are "The Dirty Dirty", MDP's "Follow Me Around", and this video my dad picked up for me recently "Homies".


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Lots of good stuff out there....but my favorite is Roadkill
The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Roadkill
just for the vibe and palmers haircut lol


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 7, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Where they came from- Factor Films


Must be a Wachusett thing because I am currently loving this film, especially the Halldor Helgason part. It's got the action, cinematography and music that makes a perfect video part.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That's It That's All is prob the best I've ever seen. The Resistance by MDP from back in the day with the old Forum crew got me really hyped back then.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

I haven't seen many of these films, but _91 Words for Snow_ is excellent, and its soundtrack is fun as well. _First Descent_ is kind of a milestone because of its theatrical-quality production values. _Deeper_ may be in that vein as well, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## tprior (Oct 12, 2010)

Is Deeper available in Bluray?


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, just do a search for it. I watched it on blu-ray for the first time last night, has over 30hrs of extras too. The video quality is great, though watching on the IMAX is Boston was a bit better. 

For my favorite movies I would say "Deeper" is definitely #1. After that, that's it that's all was good, I really liked "The Storming"(new Standard Films), "Ready"(Absinthe), and "Lines"(documentary about big mountain riding)


----------



## ESW (Jan 2, 2009)

JOHNNY TSUNAMI!!!! haha, black winter was pretty ill, and yo I'm near wachusett too, and I gotta say Helgason's a beast, iceland, sigur ros, and halldor, nuff said.


----------



## ESW (Jan 2, 2009)

also, can someone give me a good snowboarding movie that's not filled with metal or rock music, I don't know, I just can't stand the screaming and metal when watching snowboarding music. Something more chill/upbeat styled would be ill. Like how they had daylight for Halldor in Black winter.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

any and all of the euro films have much better music. check out isenseven's movies, eurogap, alterna's movies, all that ive seen have been good.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 7, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> any and all of the euro films have much better music. check out isenseven's movies, eurogap, alterna's movies, all that ive seen have been good.


Yea I agree. Except for the metal guys :laugh:

Unfortunately nobody puts these soundtracks together for easy download. Some of these tunes are hard as hell to find.


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

Teenage love graffiti by isenseven. Can't wait to check out their film from this year.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

anything by isenseven, but the by them is teenage love graffiti.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

lets get lost was just as good, so is their new one. be sure to check out their otehr flicks if you like teenage love grafitti.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Nov 13, 2010)

Agreed with the isenseven videos they are awesome.. such good shredding and music. You should also check out factor films videos like "they came from" and "notes". The old mack dawg and think thank videos are pretty sweet to.


----------



## CB7700 (Jan 2, 2010)

Roadkill is one of my favorites, old school classic!

That's it That's all, Down With People, Neverland, NowHere, The Storming, Black Winter, Cool Story, those are a few that I have watched quite a bit lately. There's so many good ones though, depending on what you like to watch the most and what kind of music you like


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

ESW said:


> JOHNNY TSUNAMI!!!! haha, black winter was pretty ill, and yo I'm near wachusett too, and I gotta say Helgason's a beast, iceland, sigur ros, and halldor, nuff said.


:thumbsup: Word

Black Winter is sick, Halldór is sick .

Open Space with Mike Basich is beautful, it's different but sooo one too watch and That's it that's all is by far the best I've seen.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

My new favorite movies are Hooked and Storming...I've watched them more times than I've posted in this forum


----------



## graybox (Nov 18, 2010)

right brain, left brain


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone have a list of movies in bluray?

Other than

Deeper

That's It That's All

Now Here


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Recently my favorite was That's It That's All. I also liked The Storming and They Came From...


----------

